# Neues von Scholli und Co.



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

Moin Freunde der Plattgehauenen,
habe es endlich geschafft ein paar neue Fotos von Scholli in meinem Gartenteich zu schießen und will Euch diese naturlich nicht vorenthalten.
Also last Euch mal von meiner Lieblingsplatte was erzählen.


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Moin Leute ich heiße Scholli und bin hier bei Waldi im Teich gelandet, der mich gerade von seiner Brücke aus begafft.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Meeehhrrrrr Foto´s! Gruss Dennis


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Moin Waldi #h ,
finde ich absolut genial mit Deinen Platten im Teich #6 .
Ich hatte bei Deinem neuen Thema auf Nachwuchsmeldung gehofft!
Kann ja noch werden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Ach jetzt kommt der wieder mit der Wurmnummer - und am Ende soll ich wieder durch einen brennenden Reifen springen - der kann mich mal!


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

da kannst Du wedeln wie Du willst - ich habe heute kein Bock! - ist viel zu warm


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

))))
Witzig, was es nicht alles gibt!


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Oh - sieht ja schon lecker aus - und so schön lang - mmhhh - aber nö - ich bleib eisern - der will mich nur verführen!


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

oder soll ich doch - so ein Würmchen am Nachmittag kann doch nicht schaden - und Waldi kann dann im Board angeben. Ach nö der soll sich was anderes ausdenken.


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Na warte - Du Plattenbrut - IjmTex hatte es ja gesagt - wenn ihr nicht wollt, dann hilft nur noch SEERINGELWURM - Sollst Du haben


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Äh - jetzt kommt der mit diesen kniependen Ungeheuern - da hat mich doch letztens erst einer in die Unterlippe gebissen - nö die will ich erst recht nicht!


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Man jetzt wirds sogar noch intim - der geht mir ja an die Wäsche. Mensch Waldi lass das, fahr lieber an die Küste und reagiere Dich da ab.


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Aha nun mit der Angelmetode - da muß ich ihm ja wenigstens nicht seine Finger lecken - ich glaub ich werds versuchen ist ja eh kein Haken drinn und sonst gibt der Waldi eh keine Ruhe. Ich muß ja gleich zum Skatabend!


----------



## Dorschi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Sauber!!!!    
Mann verkauf das doch als Fotostory an Kutter und Küste! #v  #v  #v 
Echt klasse Bilder!


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

komm gib her - meins meins meins


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Du sollst hergeben - ich muß doch zum Skat!!!


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

na endlich schluck schluck


----------



## Waldi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Moin Jungs, endschuldigt die Verspätung, aber Waldi - ihr wißt ja!
Wer gibt?  Na Du! 18? jö 20? jö .....


----------



## Kev (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Einfach nur Weltklasse!!!!! #r  #r  #r  #r  #r


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Wirklich genial deine Geschichte.  #r  #6


----------



## Agalatze (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

super !!! großes lob an die turbo-platte !!!


----------



## Ossipeter (29. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

#r  :z  :m


----------



## mb243 (30. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

#r 
Ich lach mich weg!  #6 
Einfach genial!
Bitte , Bitte  mehr davon!

 #6


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (30. April 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Super Geschichte, ich möchte auch mehr lesen.
Waldi mach weiter so!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Waldi (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Hallo Plattenfreunde,
alle die hier die Vorstellung von Scholli gesehen haben, werden bestimmt auch überlegt haben, wie oft sie es den geschafft haben den Köder so direkt vorm Plattenschnabel zu posten und doch kein Biß dabei zu ernten. Ich kann Euch nur berichten, daß meine 3 Skatbrüder einfach nicht zu berechnen sind. Es gibt neben den vielen Faktoren die wir in jahrelangem Erfahrungsaustausch als gut oder schlecht zur Plattenjagt festgelegt haben eine große Unbekannte die meiner Meinung nach mehr als alles andere ausmacht. Und ich muß sagen - ich komme einfach nicht dahinter. Manchmal fressen mir die Jungs sogar Räucherschinken oder Brot aus der Hand und schmazen dabei wie Karpfen, und ein anderes mal hilft jede Überredungskunst nicht. Wenn die nicht wollen, dann kanst Du alles mögliche versuchen - sie werden nicht fressen. Und ich kann einfach keine Zusammenhänge von Beißverhalten zu irgend welchen aüßerlichen Umständen feststellen. 
Wenn ich aber so meine Plattfischangelei betrachte ist es oft auch so gewesen, daß es an Tagen wo man meinte heute stimmt alles, gar nichts lief, und an anderen Tagen, an denen man sich eher nur mal am Strand in die Frühlingssonne legen wollte die Post abging.
Wer hat denn auch schon solche ungewöhnlichen Stunden mit den unberechenbaren Platten verbracht.
Ich sitze jeden abend auf meiner Teichbrücke und studiere - und glaubt mir -  irgend wann komme ich dahinter.
Gruß von Waldi und Scholli


----------



## Waldi (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Mal ein Lebenszeichen von Scholli und ihren Skatbrüdern. Hier bei der Fütterung mit Granat. Auch die Aale sind dann schnell am Futterplatz.

Ach ja - hat den wirklich keiner etwas zum seltsamen Beißverhalten der Platten zu berichten?


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

salzwasserteich ? nett nett

Beissen Seeringelwürmer ?


----------



## Waldi (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Nix Salzwasser! - frisch aus der Leitung! - auf dem letzten Bild ist auch noch ein Schlei zu sehen - der hätte wohl was gegen Salzwasser.
Ja Seeringelwürmer können kräftig kniepen. Ist zwar nicht schlimm, aber man erschreckt immer wieder.

Oh ich muß mich berichtigen - die Schleie ist nur auf dem Originalfoto zu sehen. Ist hier abgeschnitten, da das Foto sonst zu groß ist und hier nicht hochgefahren werden kann.


----------



## chippog (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

ist schon spanndend, "beissverhalten" im teich studieren zu können. im vergleich dazu sind allerdings die faktoren im meer noch unübersichtlicher, strömung, ebbe - flut, unterschiedliche wassertiefen, ... ne, einfach ist das überhauptnicht, die goldene anbeissregel zu finden... grüss mir deine flundern! chipp


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

hehe schööön


----------



## Kai D90 (11. August 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Hi waldi,

wie hast Du die platten umgewöhnt? Einfach in den Teich und gehofft dass sie das Überleben? Würde sich in meinem Aquarium sicher auch klasse machen, so ne Platte... oder zwei.
Wie weit ists von der Küste bis zu Deinem Teich?

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Waldi (11. August 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Moin Kai D90,
Umgewöhnung gabs keine, einfach rein und fertig. Die erste war eher ein Versuch und es hat mich selbst überrascht, daß es überhaupt keine Probleme gab. Scholli war die erste und obwohl ihr der Haken auch gut zugesetzt hat - siehe Piratenauge - hat sie schon am dritten Tag gefressen! Der Transport von der Knock bis in meinem Teich dauert ca. 45min. Wenn es schön kalt ist, ist das für die Platten überhaupt kein Problem. Man sollte aber ganz auf Wasser beim Transport verzichten! Denn auch ein 10 l - Behälter ist von einer 30 cm Platte schnell leergeatmet. Am besten in einer Kühlbox auf einem tropfnassem Handtuch. ist es allerdings zu warm, ich sag mal schon mehr als 10°, wird der Transport auch so nicht gelingen. Ich habe mal im Sommer mit dem Kescher 2 ca. nur 5 cm große Flundern in Zurich (Nordholland) gefangen und auch versucht diese zu hältern und dann mitzunehmen. Schon beim Hältern gabs Probleme und ich hab die Lütten lieber wieder ausgesetzt. Das währen aber genau die richtigen fürs Aquarium. Hab ich auch noch vor, und dann kann ich vom Sessel aus Plattenstudien durchführen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## chippog (12. August 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

so ne kleine batariebetriebene sauerstoffpumpe müsste den transport doch um einiges erleichtern? chipp


----------



## Palerado (12. August 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Hast Du Deinen Teich irgendwie gegen zu starken Frostim Winter geschützt?
Der sieht nicht sehr tief aus.


----------



## Waldi (12. August 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Moin,
die tiefste Stelle unter der Brücke ist 80 cm. Der Teich hat nun schon 10 Winter ohne große Verlußte hintersich. Dabei sollte man vielleicht nur darauf achten, daß man 1. nicht zu viel Fische drin hat, 2. alles was da so an Schilf und Co. wächst im Herbst nicht abschneiden und 3. die Winterruhe der Fische nicht unnötig stören. Ist der Teich lange ohne Schnee zugefrohren ist das nicht schlimm. Bleibt aber über längere Zeit eine geschlossene Schneedecke liegen, sollte man immer ein Fenster freifegen! Licht + Chlorophyll = Photosynthese = Sauerstoff!!!
Ich werde mir aber noch so ein Eisfreihalter zulegen. Sieht dann auch im Winter gut aus, wenn ein Stück eisfrei bleibt.
@chip könnte mit Pumpe und Eisakkus auch bei 30° funktionieren. Das wichtigste ist, KALTES WASSER!!

Gruß Waldi uns Scholli


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

hey coole bildergeschichte #v 
früher nannte man das foto love story *gg*:q


----------



## brandungsteufel (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Dann hoffe ich mal das du auch noch länger Spass an ihr hast, da sie ja eigentlich ein Salz/Brackwasserfisch ist.

Sie kann es auch länger im Süsswasser aushalten, aber nicht für immer.

MFG


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Ich glaube, dass ich mal gelesen habe, dass Waldi die Platten schon einige Jahre im Teich hat.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Moin Waldi #h 
gibt`s was neues von Deinen Platten? Wie groß sind die denn inzwischen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Waldi (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Moin,
meinen drei Skatbrüdern geht es gut. Scholli ist aber weiterhin die Einzige die aus der Hand frist. Es gibt regelmäßig dicke Tauwürmer und Granat. Auch Salami und Schinken lassen die Platten nicht liegen.
@brandungsteufel, was heißt den nicht für immer? Scholli ist jetzt das dritte Jahr im Teich. Die anderen zwei ein Jahr weniger.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Das finde ich schon sehr bemerkenswert, dass Die Scholli´s schon so lange im Süßwasser leben! Da kann man mal sehen, wie die Jungs sich anpassen können.


----------



## Kai D90 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Angeblich wurden ja schon Plattfische bis nach Karlsruhe im Rhein nachgewiesen, und das ist ein langer Weg von der Küste. Scheint wohl kein Problem zu sein dort zu leben.


----------



## brandungsteufel (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Die gibt es soweit ich weiss bis Bonn 

Normalerweise bleiben sie nach dem Laichen da im Meer und wandern nicht mehr ab. Aber wenn sie sich wohl fühlt 

MFG


----------



## Kai D90 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Hi Brandungsteufel,

bis Mainz habe ich aus diversen Quellen gehört, und dass mit Karlsruhe steht in:
Fische, Die heimischen Süßwasserfische sowie Arten der Nord und Ostsee von Gebhard/Ness

Weiß net obs stimmt, aber der Salzgehalt des Rheins ist bestimmt auch nicht zu verachten ;-)


----------



## Waldi (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Moin,
ich sollte vielleicht noch mal unterstreichen, daß Scholli und Co. Flundern sind. Ich glaube mit Schollen würde sich das nicht machen lassen. Flundern werden aber regelmäßig in den unmöglichsten Gewässern gefangen. Ich war vor ein paar Wochen mit Guen bei Emden auf dem Bannsmeer zum Zanderangeln, ein reiner Süßwassersee. Guen erzählte mir, daß er selbst da schon eine Flunder gehakt hat. Auch Angler der älteren Generation berichten, daß sie als Kinder beim baden bei uns in der Ems kleine Flundern mit der Hand gefangen haben wenn das Wasser auflief. (Ist heute natürlich nicht mehr möglich)
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Lotte (12. November 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

moin-moin Waldi,

 habe nun schon mehrfach deine geniale bilder-/text-geschichte gelesen und lache jedes mal auf's neue tränen!!! 

 wann kommt denn ein neuer live-bericht von Scholli und Co.?????? würde mich sehr freuen noch mal von denen was zu lesen bzw. zu sehen!!!


----------



## Hippi (12. November 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Klasse gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 #6 :q 

Ich müßte meinen auch mal wieder reinigen und ne saubere Flachwasserzone anlegen.Vielleicht im Frühjahr, dann bin ich endlich mit dem Bootsführerschein fertig. Ist ne Menge zu büffeln...


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. November 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Ich hoffe, dass die Jungens noch unter uns weilen!!! Vielleicht werden sie ja auch 50 cm????


----------



## caruso (12. November 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Hallo Waldi

Gruss von meiner Seite an Dich und Deine Schollis.

Da Du ja die Schollis und Aale in Deinem Teich hast, müsste es doch möglich sein deren Fressverhalten zu vergleichen. Wenn Du damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht hast, mach mal Meldung. Würde mich sehr interessieren.

Gruss caruso


----------



## Rosi (12. November 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Ist wirklich süüüß!!  Willst Du Dir nicht mal irgendwann einen Hund zulegen? Weil  -  der antwortet auch!


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Hallo Waldi,

nun weiß auch ich wer Scholli ist  
Ist wirklich ein lustiges Kerlchen (wie Du). Viellicht sieht man sich ja beim nächsten Boardiangeln in Meschendorf bei Bernd wieder, würde mich sehr freuen !!! 

Gruß aus den kalten Berlin
Klaus

P.S: Bist ja gut zu Hause angekommen wie ich schon gelesen habe #6


----------



## Waldi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Moin,
Scholli und den anderen 2 Namenlosen geht es prima. Haben sich die Restwürmer vom Wochenende in Meschendorf schmecken lassen.
Zur Zeit ist es aber durch die schlechten Lichtverhältnisse am Teich schwierig gute Bilder zu machen. Wenn es im Frühjahr wieder etwas freundlicher wird gibt es eine Fortsetzung aus Schollis Tagebuch.
Über das Beißverhalten habe ich ja hier schon einiges gesagt, werde es demnächst mal etwas zusammenfassen.
@Klaus - ich habe mich schon für Meschendorf Pfingsten 2005 bei Jörg angemeldet!
Gruß von Waldi und Scholli


----------



## Brandiangli (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

@ Waldi:

Ich war schneller mit der Anmeldung! Hab mich tierisch gefreut deinen Namen auch zu lesen, dass du mitkommst! :q 
Diesmal machen wir dann meine Frau platt!!!#6 
Viele Grüße an Scholli & Co (hoffe sie müssen jetzt nicht bis Pfingsten hungern)

Gruß Carsten


----------



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Hey Waldi!

Geile Sache mit Deinen Schollen, finde das hammergenial 

Sylverpasi hat mir schon davon erzählt und nun kenne auch ich endlich Deine Platten


----------



## Waldi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Moin,
@Carsten - bist eben ein flotter Bursche. Freue mich auch , daß Ihr auch wieder dabei seid. Kannst Marion aber mal lieber alleine platt machen, ich halt mich lieber an die platten Gesellen im Trollegrund. Vielleicht kann ich ja mein Frauchen auch für Meschendorf begeistern. Dann hab ich ja selber was zum "plattmachen".
Scholli muß bis dahin nicht hungern, hatte ja schon gesagt - sie frißt auch Schinken.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Brandungshexlein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

@Waldi:

Ich glaube, dass mit dem Plattmachen hast du in den vollkommen falschen Hals bekommen!!! Er dachte nur an die Revanche für die Schmach beim Brandungsangeln in Meschendorf!!!
Na hast du mich erkannt?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Gruß aus Berlin

PS: Ich nehme die Herrausforderung an!!! Ich fang doch mit meiner "Hexerei" sowieso wieder mehr!!!:q :q :q 
Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn du deine Frau überzeugen könntest, Pfingsten mitzukommen!!!#6


----------



## Waldi (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

@Brandungshexlein
na klar hab ich Dich erkannt!
ich hatte das wohl schon richtig verstanden, man scherzt heit immer ein bischen herum, liegt mir wohl so im Blut.
Wenn Frauchen mitkommen sollte, habe ich oder besser gesagt wir Männers dann sowieso keine Schnitte mehr, denn das ist eh eine "alte Hexe" und die hält dann garantiert zu Dir. Und zu zweit kriegt ihr ja jede Rutenspitze zum Zittern.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Ja, das ist fies wenn man mit Frauen zum Angeln geht  Da geht es nie mit rechten Dingen zu...


----------



## chippog (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

jungs, tief durchatmen. nach unserem letzten gemeinsamen angeln darf ich wieder alleine angeln gehen. irgendwie müsst ihr was falsch machen? andererseits hätte ich nichts dagegen, wenn meine hexige hälfte mehr finge als ich. der nachteil wäre halt, dass ich alles alleine filetieren müsste. das nur am rande!

dem scholli und seinen kumpanen ein gesegnetes weihnachtsfest und euch nichtfischen natürlich auch! chipperl


----------



## Lotte (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

moin-moin,

@ waldi: nun sind die lichtverhältnisse aber besser, oder???? gib uns doch bittttttttttte noch einmal so eine nette bildergeschichte!!!! will mal wieder so richtig ablachen


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (25. November 2006)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Was ist denn nun aus Scholli und den anderen geworden ???

Hast du aktuelle Bilder ??


----------



## Raabiat (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

hier gibts neues von Scholli: bitteschön


----------



## sundeule (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Du bist böse!:q


----------



## Raabiat (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*



sundeule schrieb:


> Du bist böse!:q


nein! hungrig und Schollen-Fan.....

Teller-Schollen-Fan:q:q


----------



## fischfan112 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

auf sone idee muss man mal kommen ich finds echt gut ...wir haben zwar keinen platten im teich dafür aber nen karpfen nen hecht und einige andere süßwasserfische


----------



## Waldi (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Leider hat Scholli im Hersbst den letzten Tripp in den Plattenhimmel angetreten. Ich vermute aus ihrem Piratenauge, welches sie sich wohl vom Haken eingefangen hat, ist eine schlimme Geschwulst geworden die ihr den Schlund abgedrückt hat. Nun ruht sie an einem schattigen Platz neben dem Teich. Den anderen aus der Skatrunde geht es gut. Es sind sogar noch ein paar Neue hinzu gekommen. Ich hab keine Ahnung wieviele es jetzt sind. Leider war nur Scholli so "zutraulich". Die anderen sieht man höchstens wenn es Wattwürmer von der Knock gibt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Dat tut mir echt leid.... Hab echt gerne was von Scholli gelesen..... Die anderen wirst Du aber auch noch so gut abrichten.


----------



## chippog (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

möge scholli in frieden ruhen. schade, dass seine/ihre geschichte zu ende ist. chippog


----------



## Fishing-Conny (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

schade drum ...mich hat die ganze sache echt interessiert ...aber wie kann ein meeresfisch im süßwasser überleben?


----------



## tamandua (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Es gibt Arten, die im Salz- und Süßwasser überleben können. Bestes und bekannteste Beispiel sind wohl Lachs, Meerforelle und Aal. Flundern ziehen teils sehr weit die Flüsse hinauf. Im Rhein kann man beispielsweise an einigen Stellen, die relativ weit im Inland liegen, ganz hervorragend Flundern fangen.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (12. März 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

wir ham hier sogar ne plaate im Aquarium....!


----------



## chippog (13. März 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> wir ham hier sogar ne plaate im Aquarium....!


zupp, foto und gerne auch'n büschen mehr text über euren mitbewohner! gruss chippog


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. März 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Das ist mit Sicherheit kein Plattfisch aus dem Meer. Das wird eine Süßwasserflunder sein, die in jedem guten Aquaristikladen zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Waldi (29. März 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Nein Sylverpasi, unsere Aquariumflunder ist genauso aus der Nordsee (Knock bei Emden) wie alle anderen Teichflundern. DockDorsch ist mein Sohnemann und hat einige kleine Platten bei der Kescherjagt auf Granat erwischt und eine davon bewohnt hier neben mir im Büro gemeinsam mit einem Gründling ein 60 l-Aquarium. Ich hatte schon einmal zwei kleine Flundern mit einem kleinen Zander und zwei Barschen drin. Die waren 6 Monate topfit, haben aber dann diese Weißpünktchenkrankheit bekommen und ich habe zu spät was dagegen unternommen und das war es dann. Die neue und der Gründling sind nun aber auch schon ca. 3 Monate im Süßwasseraquarium.
Ich meine ich habe auch schon mal Bilder von den Miniplatten reingestellt. 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (29. März 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Hallo nochmal guckst Du auch hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=42595&page=5


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Oh hätte ich gar nicht gedacht! Sorry......lol! Hoffe aber weiterhin, dass Du uns mit solchen schönen Berichten in der Zukunft beschenkst #6#6#6!


----------



## Makreli (2. April 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Ja die geschichte war echt interessant aber schade um scholli


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Schade; jetzt erst entdeckt.
Herrliche Geschichten mit der Bitte um Fortsetzung.
Unser Boardi-Treffen in 2005 mit einem ganzen Haufen von Anglern brachte im Raum Düsseldorf am Rhein den Hauptfang von 5 Flundern.
Und die werden hier regelmässig gefangen.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (4. August 2010)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

3 jahre kein post... tze ich glaub es hackt


----------



## haukep (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

Stimmt, wie geht es Scholli & Co.?


----------



## Waldi (19. September 2010)

*AW: Neues von Scholli und Co.*

es gibt nur noch & Co, Scholli ist schon ne Weile tot. Hatte ich aber schon berichtet. Es sind jetzt auch 6 neue kleine Flundern (ca. 5 cm, mit Senke im Watt bei auflaufend Wasser als Beifang beim Granat jagen) dazu gekommen. Die sieht man aber kaum, eben zu klein und zu gut getarnt.
Waldi


----------

